# Blistery bumps on feet?



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

So recently I've been dealing with treating an eczima patch on the inside of my thigh. Luckily it's starting to go away, but now I seem to have accumulated an assortment of blistery bumps on my feet. Yesterday evening I noticed them and they were super itchy. But today I looked at them after I got out of the shower coming home from the barn. I noticed a raised bump in a small 'V' shape. Now I'm slowly noticing more bumps that are spreading onto my toes and they don't itch, but now have a burning sensation.

I know I should probably go to the doctor and what not. But does this sound like eczima is spreading or could it be something like a mild athlete's foot? :? I'm just hoping it didn't come from me wearing my boots (in the last 2 weeks I've only worn them twice since last summer so they've been sitting in my garage). Has anyone had something like this before?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

That doesn't sound anything like athletes foot to me. I would get that checked out asap, if I were you!


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

I definitely am! I just hope it has to do with sunburn or something, even though they were only slightly burnt over the course of the last week! Lol I hate health mysteries!


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Have you ever been checked for allergies? I know a guy who is allergic to his own sweat and his reactions are a lot like this--- But thats a guess, Recommend a doc. if it gets worse.


----------



## jfisher256 (Jul 12, 2011)

I used to get really bad allergies, but usually when we have a normal winter (as in not snowing as early as October and reaching warm points in the middle of January) I don't get allergies. This past winter was horrible, as stated above so as a result I have allergies now. It could be honestly that I didn't take anything for the allergies the last 2 or 3 days. But I am definitely going to have it checked out.


----------

